# Random 2 - The Mountain Bike Action Photo Book!



## TurboLenzen (17. Januar 2009)

Es ist soweit! Die zweite Auflage des ultimativen Fotobildbandes ist nun erhältlich! Nach dem großen Erfolg im vergangenen Jahr kommt nun also endlich die Fortsetzung!

_210 Seiten! 
Wieder derbe Action und epische Landschaften.
Reines Freeride, DH, Dirt, Gravity Mag - kein Spandex (sorry... ! ) ) 

Viele auch int. Fotografen so z.b. victor lucas (england), seb rogers 
(irland), martin bissig (schweiz), marco toniolo (lassen wir italien 
gelten?), Yorick (zählt der als kanada?) , manni (ruhrpott country) und 
und und... 
auch ein paar unbekannte, die echt geile schüsse zeigen. 

Bissl größer als DINA4. 
Wieder auf echt feinem Papier und mit schön farbintensiven Farben - 
ähnlich wie die letze issue. Natürlich hochwertig gebunden. 

Auf dem Cover ist eine Beflockung - sieht sehr geil aus - kommt auf dem 
foto leider nicht so raus. auf jeden fall kann man mit RANDOM2 jetzt 
auch kuscheln . is soo schön weich! ;-))) 

Preislich bekommt man das alles für 10,- Euro und bekommt sogar noch einen Stickerbogen dazu!

bestellbar auf: www.random-photography.com
dort gibts auch nette bundles (mit random1)_

Von mir sind auch einige Bilder zu sehen. Überbrückt die kalte Jahreszeit und schmöckert in 210 Seiten voller actionreicher- epischer Bilder!
Viel Spaß dabei, es lohnt sich!!!

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt:


----------



## proshooto (20. Januar 2009)

oh watt schöööön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. Januar 2009)

darf man fragen, warum das im Rocky-Bereich steht?
keine Kritik, einfach nur ne Frage...


----------



## clemson (20. Januar 2009)

vielleicht weil bilder mit rm drinne sind ????
echt ein paar nette bilder von wade und co


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2009)

beide mag´s sind echt voller schöner bilder ! nur fehlt mir inrgendwie thomas vanderham
der hat so viel style ... ach ja das bild mit dem schneeman ist wade simmons und nicht wie beschrieben matt hunter . (fehler)


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2009)

allerdings aus RANDOM 1


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Januar 2009)

vanderham ist ja auch nicht mehr bei rm


----------



## joseppe (20. Januar 2009)

was macht eigentlich wade simmons mittlerweile?
ist der noch aktiv?


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Januar 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> was macht eigentlich wade simmons mittlerweile?
> ist der noch aktiv?



Wade bereitet sich derzeit auf den größten Kampf seiner Karriere vor, mit seinem Trainer Mickey http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?p=2091925
Sein Gegner ist der einmal mehr Apollo Creed


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Januar 2009)

@joseppe
warum sollte Wade nicht mehr aktiv sein? Fährt doch andauernd mit Herr Lenzen durch die Welt  Bilder gibts unter www.marcotoniolo.com

@iNSANE!
der muss ja Ausdauer haben


----------



## joseppe (21. Januar 2009)

danke euch zwei für die infos.....good to hear!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RANDOM-PHOTOGRAPHY (21. Januar 2009)

servus zusammen. 
Jo --- stimmt: Wade Simmons is drin mit seinem FLATLINE, Mario Lenzen bügelt seine Rockys dort über die Pisten und auch Dennis Stratmann rockt die Rocky Hobel ganz ordentlich. Ausserdem ist Rocky auch noch ein Gravity-besessener Sponsor, der RANDOM supported. Insofern passt dieser Threat ganz hervorragend hier hinein! ;-) und schaut mal in die news: dort werden 7 Ausgaben RANDOM verlost!! 
RIDE ON!!


----------



## neikless (21. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> vanderham ist ja auch nicht mehr bei rm



und trotzdem hat er den style (T.V.) .... herr simmons ist durchaus aktiv !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Januar 2009)

ja klar! Kommt ja auch mit seinem neuen Sponsor (Evilbikes) sehr gut zurecht, wie man schon das öfteren sehen konnte.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2009)

was? wie? wo?
gibts schon Bilder oder Videos mit ihm auf seinem Evil?
Bisher habe ich nur Bilder mit einem Cove Shocker und beim Rampage mit einem IronHorse Sunday gesehen.

nun ja, wie auch immer! Ich bin neugierig geworden und habe mir das Heftchen bestellt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Januar 2009)

klick

Steve Smith fährt mitlerweile auch schon mit Evil Bikes


----------



## Xexano (23. Januar 2009)

Heute kam bei mir das Kuschel-Magazin an. Das Cover ist wirklich echtes "heavy petting-able". 

Die Bilder an sich sind echt mega-mässig. Die Random 2 ist wirklich eine Steigerung zu der Random 1. Nachdem ich das Magazin durchhatte, war mir schwummrig von den vielen Bildern. Ich werde noch garantiert zig mal danach greifen. Hoffentlich kommt Ransom #3 Ende dieses Jahres! Keep it on! 

Kurz zum Thema Vanderham/Evil Bikes: Kommt euch das "The Revolt" von Evil Bikes nicht irgendwie vor wie eine Mischung aus RMX, Flatline und Slayer? Der Frame kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Kommt euch das "The Revolt" von Evil Bikes nicht irgendwie vor wie eine Mischung aus RMX, Flatline und Slayer?


Nein!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Januar 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Kurz zum Thema Vanderham/Evil Bikes: Kommt euch das "The Revolt" von Evil Bikes nicht irgendwie vor wie eine Mischung aus RMX, Flatline und Slayer? Der Frame kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor!



bischen Flatline is drinn aber net wirklich viel! Vanderham hat an diesem Bike noch nicht seine Finger drinn gehabt, aber ich denk daser im 2ten Bike schon was machen wird.


----------



## Xexano (24. Januar 2009)

@Jendo: Doch!  

Oberrohr und auch z.T. Unterrohr erinnern mich sehr stark an RMX und Flatline (Gebogenes Oberrohr, welches "nach unten verschwindet", Unterrohr auch ebenfalls gebogen, nur ohne integrated Fender!  ) Steuerrohr kommt vom Gambler.

Bei der Dämpferlösung dachte ich zuerst an Slayer/Flatline/Nucleon TST, aber nee... trotzdem kommt mir auch die Hinterbaukinematik SEHR bekannt vor!  Ich weiß nur nicht von wo...


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Januar 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ransom #3



Guckst Du hier - vielleicht ist da was im Petto


----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> @Jendo: Doch!
> 
> Oberrohr und auch z.T. Unterrohr erinnern mich sehr stark an RMX und Flatline (Gebogenes Oberrohr, welches "nach unten verschwindet", Unterrohr auch ebenfalls gebogen, nur ohne integrated Fender!  ) Steuerrohr kommt vom Gambler.
> 
> Bei der Dämpferlösung dachte ich zuerst an Slayer/Flatline/Nucleon TST, aber nee... trotzdem kommt mir auch die Hinterbaukinematik SEHR bekannt vor!  Ich weiß nur nicht von wo...



Aha! Als ob Rocky die einzigen wären die ein gebogenes Ober-/Unterrohr haben. Der einstellbarer Lenkwinkel durch das Steuerrohr schaut auch bei zig Bikes so aus. Das Gambler ist dabei ein übler Vergleich. Schließlich hatten es schon die Ur-Octane`s.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (24. Januar 2009)

Spätestens ab dem Link zum Bestellformular des Fotobandes:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145146

Nur so ne Anmerkung, wenn nicht alles zum Bikemarkt "verkommen" soll.


----------

